# Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?



## Gismoo (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit heute neu im Forum und brauche hilfe zum Thema "Brandungsangeln auf Zeeland " 

Zum einen bin ich blutiger Anfänger was das Thema Brandungsangeln angeht. Jetzt ist es aber so,
das ich mit meinem Onkel ( erfahrener Brandungsangler ) und 2 Freunden in 2 Wochen für 4 Tage nach Zeeland 
( Kamperland, Bungalowpark ) zum Angeln fahre.

jetzt meine Fragen :

1. Wo kann man gut Brandungsangeln ?
2. Gibt es in der nähe ein Angelgeschäft oder etwas in der art ?
3. Tipps und Tricks ?
4. Was könnte man sonst noch zum Thema Angeln auf Zeeland machen ?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe :vik:


----------



## hydrophil (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

ahoi.

koeder findest du nicht, sondern kaufst sie, es sei denn, du hast nen zeevispas oder eine wormenspitvergunning

1. 
abschnitt bei burgh-haamstede
neelte jans insel
banjaardstrand direkt in eurer naehe
ecke zwischen westkapelle und vlissingen
oder hier


2.
ja
siehe hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292063

3, und 4.
nimm ne spinnrute mit.
man kann dort uU wolfsbascrhe fangen.
frage am besten den wolfsbarschvollprofi und mitboarder zeebaarshunter.... der faengt jede saison 2 lkw ladungen voller barsche.

viel spass


----------



## Gismoo (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Super schon mal danke für die Tipps. Wenn sonst noch einer was weiss was hilfreich sein könnte immer her damit


----------



## Gismoo (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Wahrscheinlich eine dumme Frage für die erfahrenen Brandungsangler unter euch, aber kann mir einer sagen ab wann ich die Gezeiten für den 16-19.10.14 nachsehen kann und wenn ja wo ?


----------



## Gismoo (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Direkt noch eine Frage hinterher, ich habe mir direkt mal 2 Brandungsruten "Sänger Aquantic Target Surf" und 2 Rollen" Penn Slammer 460" zugelegt. Hatte jetzt vor eine mit 0,40 mono und eine mit 0,20-0,25 geflochtener zu bespulen . Richtig oder Falsch ???


----------



## adlerfisch (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*



Gismoo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine dumme Frage für die erfahrenen Brandungsangler unter euch, aber kann mir einer sagen ab wann ich die Gezeiten für den 16-19.10.14 nachsehen kann und wenn ja wo ?



z. B. 
http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/locations/5394.html


Liste für Köder findest Du auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100929


----------



## Gismoo (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*



adlerfisch schrieb:


> z. B.
> http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/locations/5394.html
> 
> 
> ...



Danke :m


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*



Gismoo schrieb:


> Direkt noch eine Frage hinterher, ich habe mir direkt mal 2 Brandungsruten "Sänger Aquantic Target Surf" und 2 Rollen" Penn Slammer 460" zugelegt. Hatte jetzt vor eine mit 0,40 mono und eine mit 0,20-0,25 geflochtener zu bespulen . Richtig oder Falsch ???


Nimm eine 0,35 Mono mit 0,5-0,6 Schlagschnur davor und lass die Geflochtene weg.
Gruss ROY


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Nimm eine 0,35 Mono mit 0,5-0,6 Schlagschnur davor* und lass die Geflochtene weg.
> Gruss ROY*


*
*


 Weshalb?


----------



## Gismoo (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Schlagschnur ? 
Und aus welchem Grund besser mono ? Habe was das angeht echt keine Ahnung


----------



## Pippa (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

..........


----------



## Gismoo (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Danke , wieder super Tipps ;-)
Schnur 0,40 nur weil ich davon noch ne riesen Rolle voll habe ! 
Frage war nur ob ich besser das Sparen lasse und Geld für neue Schnur ausgebe .
Interessant ist das mir der eine Watwürmer empfiehlt und meint "lass die Finger von den Ringelfürmern" und wieder andere auf die Ringelfürmer stehen Ich denke ich Versuch mal beides


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Sarges sind super für den Wolfsbarsch ,Seezunge,Plattfisch
Wattwurm wiederum besser für Dorsch


----------



## Gismoo (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Ein Freund meinte ich solle erst die Watwürmer aufziehen und dahinter die Ringelwürmer damit der Watwurm besser hält !

Gut oder nicht gut ???


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Was willst du damit fangen.dorsch ist nicht da, für plattfische ist es zu viel.
Höchsten wolfsbarsch dann würde ich dir raten es mit muschelfleich zu  und sarges zu machen.das geht gut, das mugen die großen#6


----------



## Gismoo (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Da ich ja keine Ahnung habe weiss ich nicht was ich fangen möchte |bigeyes
Aber ich denke nach den guten Tipps werde ich an 4 Tagen vielleicht den ein oder anderen Fisch landen können :vik:


----------



## Gismoo (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Meine eigenbau Rutenständer sind schon mal fertig #6


----------



## Gismoo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Gibt es sowas wie eine Karte mit eingezeichneten Angelplätzen auf  Zeeland und Umgebung ???


----------



## hydrophil (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

http://zeevissport.com/07stekken/nederland/stekken_nl.htm

http://zeevisland.com/Mappen/stekken--trips/stekken--walcheren.htm

http://zeevisland.com/Mappen/stekken--trips/stekken--schouwen.htm

http://zeevisland.com/Mappen/stekken--trips/stekken--overige.htm

http://shorecasting.nl/index.php?page=3


----------



## Gismoo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Top danke #6


----------



## Ra.T (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Da kannste ja mal schauen gehen:
Domburg (Surfstrand - Westkapelle)
Federatief Kampioenschap, 200 Teilnehmer
18 oktober 2014 

Hatte heute am Surfstrand auch mal meine Ruten ausgewurfen, sehr viel Kraut war nur leider an meiner Angelstelle. Das Einwerfen macht dort mächtig viel Laune. Must nur nach oben zielen und das Blei fliegt mit 5 Bft Rückenwind von allein über 100 Meter. Fing trotz des Krautes einen Miniseebarsch.
Ich bin dann lieber weiter zum Dijk van Westkapelle (kleiner Leuchtturm kurz vor oder hinter Westkapelle, je nach Fahrtrichtung, der beim Panzer). Dort ist weniger Seetang im Wasser und das Angeln macht dort auch richtig laune, da komplett Steinküste. Falls ihr mal vorhabt dort hinzufahren (kann ich nur empfehlen), dann fahrt bis hinter dem Leuchtturm durch, so 500 Meter, (Richtung Domburg wieder) dort sind weniger Steine im Wasser. Ihr könnt dort mit dem PKW bis direkt an die Steinküste fahren und müsst nur 15 Meter laufen.
Aber um Kamperland gibt es natürlich auch schöne Angelstellen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Gismoo (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

Top Danke morgen früh geht es los :vik:


----------



## esgof (5. November 2014)

*AW: Zeeland wohin ? Wo finde ich Köder ?*

moin
und wie ist es gelaufen...
mfg esgof


----------

